# Luna and i start puppy class tomorrow(Any good trainers in the Solano County, CA)



## Brewzer1818 (Dec 18, 2011)

We start training with Bob Vance owner/trainer of American Canine institute, in Dixon,CA.
Bob has been training in obedience, aggility, schutzhund, and protection for over fifty years. His site can be seen at Welcome to American Canine Institute

Any feedback would be appreciated. This is my first GSD, I work from home and am fully committed to apply the needed time on training her and myself so that she can become my everyday/everywhere companion.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Can't wait to hear how well you are both doing! Take tons of photos!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wonder why they don't use any food in training? :thinking:


----------



## Brewzer1818 (Dec 18, 2011)

Well we had our first class.... Time to look for a new trainer. Maybe it is just me but expecting to train a 12 week old puppy with nothing other than quick snap leash corrections, and an ocaisional pat on the chest is rediculous.

upon arrival, after a 10 minute puppy socialization, we went straight into a strict heel exercise. This we worked on for 30 minutes using only leash corrections, and verbal cues. Then he brought out hit protection trained GSDs to show us how well behaved they are.

If this is how he trains his puppy class, I would hate to see his obedience classes.

Don't get me wrong, I am not opposed to leash corrections, but lets work on encouraging the behavior a little first.

Anybody know of any good trainers in the Solano County area of California?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Brewzer1818 said:


> Well we had our first class.... Time to look for a new trainer. Maybe it is just me but expecting to train a 12 week old puppy with nothing other than quick snap leash corrections, and an ocaisional pat on the chest is rediculous.


Good for you for realizing that is NOT appropriate training for a 12 wk old puppy :thumbup:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

After looking at the website, I'm not at all surprised. I agree with MRL - good for you! 

I did a quick search of the Association of Pet Dog Trainers website, and here are a few of the hits I got that sound much more appropriate for a young puppy. Sirius has a Vallejo location, if that's not too far:

Sirius Dog Training - Class Descriptions

Summerwind Canines

thinking dogs (.net)

I also know of a great private trainer in Vallejo, but I don't think that's necessary for a 12 week old puppy.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Went thru almost the exact same experience. Only difference is that my dog was a little older at the time, but otherwise the same. Throw a choke or prong on the dog, whether you know how to use it or not, and start jerking the dog around the ring. Bonus for me was getting yelled at personally for not doing certain things right, when I really had no idea what I was supposed to be doing. Oh yeah, it was a good time. Needless to say, we didn't return and the second class we found was much more in line with a younger dog. Keep looking! Good luck.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Brewzer1818 said:


> Well we had our first class.... Time to look for a new trainer. Maybe it is just me but expecting to train a 12 week old puppy with nothing other than quick snap leash corrections, and an ocaisional pat on the chest is rediculous.
> 
> upon arrival, after a 10 minute puppy socialization, we went straight into a strict heel exercise. This we worked on for 30 minutes using only leash corrections, and verbal cues. Then he brought out hit protection trained GSDs to show us how well behaved they are.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good move to find another trainer, esp. for your little puppy. Good luck!


----------



## Brewzer1818 (Dec 18, 2011)

Well in doing some research, it turns out that Michael Ellis has his train the trainer academy about 20 miles from where i live. I have sent him an email to get his recommendations on a trainer in the area. I have also ordered his training video series, to help me get stated on my own. No more puppy torture for my little girl.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

20 miles away! If Michael Ellis is only 20 miles away, you may want to see if you can fit into any of the classes at his facility.

I know I drive over an hour once a week to get to great agility classes. I'd rather spend the time and money on the best I can afford, then spend time and money on something that is a mess 

Good luck!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you work from home. to me that is the perfect
situation to have a dog. i like that you want
an everyday/everywhere companion and you
know you need training as well as the dog.
you're going to have one well trained,
highly socialized companion. good luck.



Brewzer1818 said:


> Any feedback would be appreciated. This is my first GSD, I work from home and am fully committed to apply the needed time on training her and myself so that she can become my everyday/everywhere companion.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

There is no "rigorous" training course for schutzhund training in Germany. It is hands on sport or you have the paid trainers that do schutzhund titling for owners in the US for working and show dogs. And why would he not mentioned the "master" trainer 

Have heard minimal about them (enough said). Never saw any of them in trials, etc.

Recommendation is always check trainers, etc out. People can very easily claim experience, etc. Especially "working" in Europe. Usually would require a work visa....


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Brewzer1818 said:


> Well in doing some research, it turns out that Michael Ellis has his train the trainer academy about 20 miles from where i live. I have sent him an email to get his recommendations on a trainer in the area. I have also ordered his training video series, to help me get stated on my own. No more puppy torture for my little girl.


I'm going to take a guess that he'll recommend the private trainer in Vallejo that I referred to: Home

Lisa Maze is his business partner in the Loup du Soleil kennel (working Belgian Malinois), as well as a friend.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> 20 miles away! If Michael Ellis is only 20 miles away, you may want to see if you can fit into any of the classes at his facility.


His week long Puppy Development class is $950!  Worth every penny, I'm sure, but that's still a lot of money. 

You can get a 10 pack of lessons with Lisa for $700.


----------



## Brewzer1818 (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah I'm sure it is worth it, and they carefully day classes, just not ready for that kind of expense yet. I have worded his video series, to get us started. May be something to consider when she is a little older, and we at least have a solid foundation.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Better to have no training than bad training. Lisa and Michael are excellent.


----------

